# +++ تنبيه هام +++



## REDEMPTION (17 فبراير 2007)

*+*​ 

*الاحباء ..*​ 


*يرجى مراعاة الآتى عند كتابة أى موضوع بالقسم الروحى ..*​ 
*1 - أن يكون الموضوع روحى بحت ، بعيداً عن حوارات الأديان ، أو أى قسم آخر من أقسام المنتدى ، فلا يكون كقصة مثلاً ، أو مقال عام ، فالقسم يخدم المواضيع الروحيه التى تهتم بالجانب الروحى فى حياة الإنسان المسيحى .*​ 

*2 - أن لا يتم كتابة أكثر من ثلاثة مواضيع فى اليوم ، حتى يتسنى للإدارة المراجعة و التصحيح إن وجدت أخطاء .*​ 

*3 - أن يتم كتابة إسم الكاتب و إسم الكتاب أو الإشارة للموقع الذى تم نقل الموضوع منه - دون وضع روابط ، إن كان الموضوع منقول ، أو بكتابة كلمة (( منقول )) على الأقل .*​ 

*4 - عدم تكرار المواضيع و مراجعة المواضيع المفهرسة بفهرس القسم ، و مراجعة باقى المواضيع التى لم تفهرس بعد - بقدر الإمكان - حتى لا يتم حذف المواضيع المُكرره .*​ 

*5 - سيتم حذف المواضيع التى لا تراعى هذه القواعد الهامة دون الرجوع لصاحب الموضوع ، مع كل الإحترام لصاحب الموضوع .*​ 
*فليلهمنا روح الله القدوس المعرفة والطريق الصالح *​


----------

